# DNS Records Gone Missing



## jrburke99 (May 24, 2010)

We have a closed network with no outside access. It consists of a single Windows 2003 Server (Standard with SP2) that acts as PDC, DNS, and WINS. No DHCP. There are currently 2 workstations joined to the domain. I had originally ran dcpromote and installed AD (which forced DNS also), and it seemed to work fine. I was then able to join the 2 workstations to the domain without any problems. Everything seemed to be working fine.

2 weeks later, I go back in there to help another admin who is having problems joining a new NetApp filer to the domain. After much trial and error and hair pulling, we find an error during the domain join attempt that says it can't find the _ldap SRV record. I looked at DNS on the server, and all of the default records were gone. It still contained _msdcs, and the domain.com folders, and an A record the admin had created to point to the new filer, but not much of anything else.

How could this have happened? What could have wiped out those records? It was working, I had joined 2 PCs to the domain. And everyone says they did not touch anything in DNS. I'm thinking the records got wiped out automatically somehow. Is there a way to find out exactly when the records disappeared, or what may have caused it? Maybe in a log somewhere?

And of course, how can I repair this? I am going to try netdiag /fix. I already went through and recreated all of the records I saw in a file in system32\dns\. But I am still unabel to join new workstations to the domain. I even tried removing the 2 workstations that had worked previously, and tried to join them again, and they fail.

Thank you for any help!!!


----------

